# ProtecciÓn del puerto paralelo con el 74ls245



## entropio (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok primero tengo algunas dudas sobre la proteccion del puerto paralelo voy a menejar algo de corriente con una matriz de leds de 8x8 que al encender una sola columna me quemaria el puerto, estuve investigando y recomiendan poner un CI 74LS245 Octal Bus Tranceiver,conectado a un 74LS573 Octal D-type Latch de tres estados de salida he ahi donde sale mis dudas, muchas personas dicen que con  poner en el 74LS245el Enable pin 19 a masa, la dirrecion pin 1 a vcc 5v, y en el 74LS573 el Outpu Enable a masa 0v y el latch Enable a 5v el puerto estara protegido, 

Yo utilizo un pin del registro de control del puerto paralelo para menjar el Enable y otro pin del registro del control para manejar la direccion en el 74LS245, los otros dos pines del registro de control sobrantes los utilizo para controlar el Output Enable y el Latch Enable del 74LS573.

Cuando el dato la tengo retenido en el 74LS573 pongo en alta impedancia el 74LS245 poniendo el Enable en alto y pongo nuevamente el Output Enable del 74LS573 en bajo para sacar el dato, con todo esto creo que esta protegido el puerto; pero me quedo sin bit de control  ;(.

Quiero saber si esta es  la forma correcta de proteger bien el puerto¡¡. o si no hago todo esto y pongo como dicen al principio los integrados.


----------

